# READ cool season guide - Are Ace Hardware Scotts Products Good ?



## northernlights536 (Aug 3, 2020)

cool season guide


----------



## Old Hickory (Aug 19, 2019)

Nice looking neighborhood. The Cool Season Lawn Guide is your friend.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=1595


----------



## northernlights536 (Aug 3, 2020)

cool season guide


----------



## northernlights536 (Aug 3, 2020)

cool season guide


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@northernlights536 The cool season guide has a few options.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Have you guys seen the cool season guide?


----------



## Old Hickory (Aug 19, 2019)

It is lost?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

This thread confuses me. What exactly is going on????????


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The original post was asking what prem products to use (if I recall correctly). The cool season guide has a list. The OP edited the post to just say read the guide.


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

[extreme Jimmy Dugan voice] THAT'S GOOD ADVICE


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

I reread it........like every season


----------



## ColeLawn (Nov 11, 2020)

I have a question, and if it's in the guide feel free to kick me off the site 

How soon after putting down PreM can I turn around and blanket spray a broad leaf weed killer like Trimec, WBG, etc.? For example, I plan to put down Prodiamine here soon (next couple weeks), but in areas of my yard that are seeing a lot of sun the garlic mustard has started growing. I do have some Isoxaben but I was planning on using Prodiamine this spring.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

ColeLawn said:


> I have a question, and if it's in the guide feel free to kick me off the site
> 
> How soon after putting down PreM can I turn around and blanket spray a broad leaf weed killer like Trimec, WBG, etc.? For example, I plan to put down Prodiamine here soon (next couple weeks), but in areas of my yard that are seeing a lot of sun the garlic mustard has started growing. I do have some Isoxaben but I was planning on using Prodiamine this spring.


I mix it into the same tank, if blanket spraying. Just time it so you give the post-emergents a couple days w/o rain, and make sure some rain/irrigation washes the pre-emergent into the soil afterwards. Use a surfactant if you need, though I've seen some ppl claim the pre-em sits on the blades for too long and doesn't wash down fast enough this way. I dunno.. I do split apps. I don't need 100% efficiency out of any one application. There's a conveniency factor at play as well and sometimes you split the bill that way.


----------



## ColeLawn (Nov 11, 2020)

@corneliani Thank you!


----------



## northernlights536 (Aug 3, 2020)

is any of the scotts stuff worth using ?

https://www.acehardware.com/departments/lawn-and-garden/lawn-care/lawn-fertilizers/7232325


----------



## northernlights536 (Aug 3, 2020)

Or this stuff?

https://www.acehardware.com/departments/lawn-and-garden/lawn-care/lawn-fertilizers/7315831


----------



## northernlights536 (Aug 3, 2020)

*seems it has Pendimethalin so per the guide it says... for other brands .. says it yellow but the last one from lowes which may be the same at ace does not mention the yellowing.... Why is that?>*

Home depot
Vigoro Crabgrass Preventer - 1.29% Pendimethalin - It leaves* some yellow stains.* $18/ 5ksqft.

Scotts Crabgrass Preventer - - 1.29% Pendimethalin - It *leaves some yellow stains*. $25/ 5ksqft. Yes it is identical to the Vigoro for $8 more.

Lowes (* no mention of yellow stains )*
Scotts Halt Preventer - 1.71% Pendimethalin This is one of the few without nitrogen. $18 for 5k sqft.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Because I forgot.


----------



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

So... confused.


----------



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

So... confused.

Ace has friendly people, so there's that...


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Editing the same post with different content is confusing. I'm going to lock this thread to avoid further confusion. Start a new one.


----------

